# Help Needed - Blackbirds



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

We have blackbirds nesting very close to our house. We own 4 cats and there are 3 other cats who lives around us. We are keeping ours in for now.

I noticed the parents flying down to the ground so I went ouside and sure enough there is a baby there and I also found 2 dead chicks.

I am going to monitor the birds for the rest of the day and try to scare any incoming cats way to give the baby birds the best chance. I wont go to close however as I dont want to upset the parents.

Can anyone give us any tips or things we should do.

Are there any particular foods we could put out for the parents to feed the fledglings at this stage.

Just ideas to help the little one.


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

The parents will continue to feed the chick on the ground, and you'll know if there is a cat around because the parents will set up an almighty din!

If you want to supplement the feeding, some dried mealworms, soaked in water for ten minutes, and left fot the adult to feed the chick is probably the best thing, keep away from the chick if you can.

Good luck.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*This link will help you.*
The RSPB: Advice: Baby birds


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Very good advice in the link you posted, Janice. Well done!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Valanita said:


> Very good advice in the link you posted, Janice. Well done!


*Thankyou..I only came across it the other day because of something in our local paper.*


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i raised a baby blackbird to adulthood, and i fed him worms from the garden and he fledged , he was very young when i found him


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

I left the bird and spent the day watching it from a distance to shoo away any cats from around 10.00am until 22.30. I dreaded the night but when I woke up this morning I went to check and it has hung on there and the parents continue to feed it so fingers crossed it will survive.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Leah-Pardo said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I left the bird and spent the day watching it from a distance to shoo away any cats from around 10.00am until 22.30. I dreaded the night but when I woke up this morning I went to check and it has hung on there and the parents continue to feed it so fingers crossed it will survive.


*Thats great news.:thumbup:*


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Another update

Came back from school and mum told me the bird had come out of the undergrowth (it has spent the last day in a lavender and thyme bush!) and that there were cats around so she and someone else made a temporary nest our of a lampshade and leaves and placed it on our palm tree in the garden. The parents have fed it since and it remains there at the moment!


----------

